# Erstelle mit  C++  ZIP von  Ordner  mit API, DLL, oder  Klasse



## haemmer (16. Januar 2006)

Erstelle mit  C++  ZIP von  Ordner  mit API, DLL, oder  Klasse 

Ich möchte mit  C++  einen Ordner  zippen  und wieder entzippen.
Dies für W2000 und XP 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?
Gibt es eine Methode vom API  oder  freien Code auf dem Netz?
Was hast du eingesetzt?

Danke Markus


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

The Code Project ist immer ein guter Anlaufpunkt für solche „Standardprobleme“. Siehe Zip Utils, Zip and Unzip in the MFC way, 
Win32 Wrapper classes for Gilles Volant's Zip/Unzip API…


----------



## haemmer (17. Januar 2006)

Ok das ist meine Suche  ohne Bewertung 

http://www.codeguru.com/Cpp/Cpp/cpp_mfc/compression/article.php/c813 
http://www.codeguru.com/cpp/cpp/cpp_mfc/compression/article.php/c819/	Zip and Unzip in the MFC way
http://codeproject.com/file/zip_utils.asp
http://www.codeproject.com/cpp/zip.asp	Zip and Unzip in the MFC way
http://www.codeproject.com/cpp/ZipUnzip.asp	Win32 Wrapper classes for Gilles Volant's Zip/Unzip API
http://www.codeproject.com/atl/sawzip.asp	Ev nicht unicode 
http://www.codeproject.com/cpp/xzipunzip.asp	Bewertung: codeproject  4.6
http://www.codeproject.com/cpp/bz2class.asp	Bewertung: codeproject  4.3
http://www.codeproject.com/cpp/cgzip.asp	Bewertung: codeproject  4.3
http://www.codeproject.com/cpp/easymfczipcompression.asp Bewertung: odeproject  2.8
http://www.bytesandmore.de/rad/cpp/snipp/sc06021.php
http://www.example-code.com/vcpp/vcCreateExe.asp
http://www.aspheute.com/artikel/20001113.htm 
http://code.trak.dk/ 
http://www.zlib.net/
http://www.thefreecountry.com/sourcecode/compression.shtml	Übersicht für ZIP

Die Frage ist, ist  ZIP ein Standard ? 
Ok und jetzt gehe ich alle Links oben durch um den besten zu finden.
Danke Markus


----------

